# New house, new puppy?



## CanHow (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm moving into a new house in a few weeks and I have an only dog. He gets along great with cats, dogs, children, etc. and was thinking about getting him a playmate. He's 7 months and has some puppy energy. Would getting him a playmate be a good idea? Male or female? Is their a preference in gender? I kind of want another male, but would the alpha thing be a problem? Thank you!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

haha you'll get a lot of opinions and shared experiences on this topic. My opinion is one puppy at a time my friend.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

One puppy at a time. For multiple reasons... two puppies is a LOT of work (and 7 months is still very much a puppy). The puppies need to bond with YOU, not each other. There are a lot of links on here about getting two puppies, and even though one is older, it all still applies. The general timeline is when the first dog is well trained, issues are dealt with, etc. Two males is iffy not because of an "alpha thing", but GSD's can be same-sex aggressive. It's not as common (and not as scary, usually) with males, but it is a factor to consider. Getting another dog as a playmate for your existing one isn't a good reason, so think about your motives. If you want another dog for YOU, then take the time now to "learn" with the puppy you already have, get him trained and keep up with training, learn the ins and outs. 

Plus, two dogs close in age gets expensive and heartbreaking later on.


Edit: Here's the link to the sticky I'd love to get two puppies at once Like I said, there is an age difference, but the general principles still apply.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I only have one dog now (he's 8 years old) but I don't think I could handle two puppies! Is your current one obedience trained?


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

I agree with the others. It's best to have a well trained first dog before you think of getting another one. You need a solid foundation with your first dog who is still a puppy himself. He deserves most of your time/attention right now. Two puppies at once is a hellish experience, IMO...lol. I had three years between my dogs and it was fabulous, although I think two years might be sufficient.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

As the owner of two dogs, I think that two is a wonderful number! However, I also think that your current dog deserves all your time and attention in order to navigate the ups and downs of doggy adolescence.

Once your current dog has been able to benefit from all that hard work you put into training and socializing (and at just 7 months, your current dog has a whole lot of learning and maturing to do still), then it would be a great time to look into bringing a second dog into your home. For most German Shepherds, that is about 2-3 years in age. 

If your puppy has a lot of puppy energy, up your exercise and training regimen. Make your current dog as good as he can be! And then consider another dog.
Sheilah


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Mac's Mom said:


> haha you'll get a lot of opinions and shared experiences on this topic. My opinion is one puppy at a time my friend.


Me too. Specially with a new house!

I like a 5 year split between my dogs, though I'm sure you could have a bit less. Get one practically perfect before adding another. Then I know I can focus all the time/attention/training ($$$) on a new puppy when I get it.

You able to read thru this --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...67994-should-i-get-two-puppies-dogs-once.html


----------



## CanHow (Jun 21, 2013)

stmcfred said:


> I only have one dog now (he's 8 years old) but I don't think I could handle two puppies! Is your current one obedience trained?


Yes he is. I take him everywhere with me and the only time I ever have him on a leash is at the pet store and on walks. He's off leash trained and follows me everywhere. Very laid back and is always in the same room with me. He's actually the calmest puppy I've ever been around but once he's got a dog to play with, he loves it


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'd keep doing a great job with your current pup and use/abuse your friends and THEIR dogs to have playdates for your pup. 





 
GET INTO SOME TYPE OF DOG CLASSES with your dog. Much better to spend that time and money with your current pup rather than the same time/money with a new puppy. It's amazing what our pups can do when we challenge them (btw, what we can do too  )


----------

